# Giant Wasp? can someone identify it?



## Gunsmoke

I spotted this wasp on my porch tonight.I never saw one this big can any woodyites identify him?
I took these  with my new Nikon D80


----------



## pfharris1965

*...*

Looks like what we have always called a cicada killer...they hover and buzz real loud and occasionally you can catch one attacking a cicada...pretty mean critters at least from the persepctive of a cicada...


----------



## 60Grit

That looks like a world of pain looking for somewhere to happen, whatever it is.

Has the markings of some sort of hornet...


----------



## Gunsmoke

I forgot to say it was about 1.5 inches long I 'd hate to get stung by that  thing


----------



## pfharris1965

*...*

Check out this link...

http://insects.tamu.edu/fieldguide/cimg331.html

Click on the picture in the upper right...very similar...


----------



## Gunsmoke

Yes that is what it is 
thanks,Tony


----------



## Hoss

I believe I've seen em before and they are huge.  Glad they aren't real aggresive, cause they could put a hurtin on you if they were.

Neat capture and thanks for sharing it with us.

Hoss


----------



## madrabbit

I can vouch for the pain!!!!!!!!!   It hurts like you know what!!    

Back when I was living with my parents, I came out of the garage, and grabbed up my boots.  Got one of my boots on and then it hit me.  It had gotten down in the toe of my boot and when my foot hit it, it stung me on my big toe.  It was grounds to be out for a few days.  Didn't really have any problems out of the sting (thankfully, I'm allergic), just pain, and slight swelling.

Check my boots everytime now.  even when I put em on in the house.


----------



## Nutty

My grandaddy always called them Japanese hornets or cicada killers.  They are burrowers and come out every few years.  He would pay us $0.05 for every one my brother and I could hit with a b-b gun.  I think we racked up a grand total of $1.00 one summer.

Nutty


----------



## leo

*Fine pics*

thanks for sharing them with us


----------



## hambone44

That's one of those bugs that zoom by 2-3 times every year and about knock me out of the treestand.


----------



## dbodkin

Man that thing is huge...
It covered my whole puter screen....

cicada killer


----------



## FX Jenkins

mommy....mommmyyy     ...a beee!!!!

Looks like it kin to  a Japanese hornet


----------

